# Aegina Island



## edumike (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi all,

My wife and i have just moved to Aegina Iasland and we now live in Agina Marina. We would love to meet some others who have relocated and although we have many Greek friends we still would like to have dinner parties or just beer with like minded people who love Kebabs and Mythos!  My email is [email protected]


----------

